# Bu doğum müjdesi hepimize iyi gelecek.



## SEA91

Hello, everyone.
Can someone help me translate this sentence into English please?
Bu doğum müjdesi hepimize iyi gelecek.

I know it has something to do with birth, but I don't understand the whole sentence.


----------



## TekYelken

Hi,

The harbinger of this birth will come as a blessing to all of us.

.


----------



## SEA91

TekYelken said:


> Hi,
> 
> The harbinger of this birth will come as a blessing to all of us.
> 
> .



Thank you so much! Does "harbinger" in this sentence mean a person who brings news or something? Is it a person or noun?


----------



## TekYelken

harbinger ---> good news (müjde)

.


----------



## SEA91

TekYelken said:


> harbinger ---> good news (müjde)
> 
> .



Oh, so it means good news?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Müjde - Auspicious news


----------



## SEA91

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Müjde - Auspicious news



Thank you!


----------

